# vivarium pond/land Q



## xTimx (Mar 12, 2013)

Guys how can i separate the pond and land and to have the land at a controlled moisture with out the water seeping through but more or less at a controlled rate?    cuz i'm making a vivarium and i REALLY dont wanna have to put something to separate the land from the water like a foam fake rock and having to see the silicone showing on the front glass.   thats my main concern cuz i really dont want silicone showing on the front glass.     

i'm also having, under the land/substrate,  a hydroball/mesh system.    could u put like a piece of heavy plastic on the bottom of the pond and then have it coming up under the land part to block off most of the water?   i mean i would still get a lil bit of seepage on the sides of the pond.  but at least the water wont be seeping fully into the land.    GOD I HOPE THIS MAKES SENSE TO YOU! lmfao 

please help!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 12, 2013)

Search for paludariums and you should get info on how to create what you are looking for.


----------



## xTimx (Mar 12, 2013)

done that and i get very few results -_-


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 12, 2013)

Weird.  I just googled "how to build a paludarium" and I am getting all kinds of links.  I looked this up before, as I wanted to make one for my H gigas female.  (I decided she would be more comfortable going a different route.)


----------



## xTimx (Mar 12, 2013)

well i'm am doing the same for my H. Hysterocrates and its been bugging me on how to set it up.   but i think i'm going to be going with a fake rock foam block off.   i know i'll have silicone showing in the front of the glass but theres nothing i can really do to help that.


----------



## BakerBert (Mar 13, 2013)

What about a pond liner? 
Same idea as a pond in the backyard, just much smaller. 
you could cut it to any size/depth you want, no sealants and should be fairly cheap at any outdoor decorating store (Home Depot and the like)

Found this vid on youtube (part 1 of 3)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw5BmZ2QVrM


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 13, 2013)

xTimx said:


> well i'm am doing the same for my H. Hysterocrates and its been bugging me on how to set it up.   but i think i'm going to be going with a fake rock foam block off.   i know i'll have silicone showing in the front of the glass but theres nothing i can really do to help that.


here is what I did:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?239062-H-gigas-Semi-Aquatic-Setup-Sorta

When I make the paludarium, it will be for something that will use it more often.  (Some sort of amphibian or reptile probably.)


----------



## xTimx (Mar 13, 2013)

thanx for the vid. i already knew bout Robc's enclosure that he did.  good job on that.   but i opted to go for the styrofoam/spray foam fake rock formation option to keep the water at bay.   i know this will have the silicone showing on the glass but thats ok, its just a safer option for me i think.   

i'll for sure post pics of it all when its all done.   

cheers guys!

tim


----------



## SamuraiSid (Mar 13, 2013)

xTimx said:


> i know i'll have silicone showing in the front of the glass but theres nothing i can really do to help that.


Feeling rather uncreative are we? Go to dendroboards and you will get literally hundred of construction logs that you will enjoy reading through for this specific project.


----------



## MB623 (Mar 14, 2013)

I've thought about this a few times and the easiest way I figured out was to silicone a peice of Lexan/ plexi glass to the inside of the aquarium at an angle to keep the water and land seperated, giving the land a sloping look.


----------



## jarmst4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Use an egg crate false bottom. Cut out the places where you want your pond area. Then use great stuff for your slope into the water.


----------



## jarmst4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Notice the false bottom and the front area trimmed back. That's for the pond area. 


Then use the great stuff for your slope.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MB623 (Mar 14, 2013)

jarmst4 said:


> View attachment 114073
> 
> Notice the false bottom and the front area trimmed back. That's for the pond area.
> View attachment 114074
> ...


Well that looks a better than just a sloped piece of plexi glass.


----------



## jarmst4 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

awesome job! did u have to apply silicone to the GS? to make it water tight? 

(btw i had to tilt my head to get a better perspective on things) hahaha


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 14, 2013)

Jarmst, that looks awesome.  What do you keep in there?


----------



## jarmst4 (Mar 14, 2013)

You can go 2 ways. Titebond 3 wood glue and Eco earth, or go with drylok right over the great stuff. The drylok method will hold up better in constant wet.  You can add paint to tint the drylok and some sand for texture.

---------- Post added 03-14-2013 at 10:30 PM ----------

This will be for some dart frogs. It will be live planted in the next 2 weeks hopefully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xTimx (Mar 15, 2013)

you americans get all the good stuff! i neither have titebond 3 or drylok!    is there anything equivilent to that in canada?


----------



## jarmst4 (Mar 16, 2013)

Wouldn't know.


----------

